# Sedona Options-RCI exchange



## yeereid (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm looking at Sedona TS via an RCI exchange.  It is just 2 of us, but may opt for a 2BR if available to 1) get a nicer unit and 2) keep the option open to invite guests.  Of all of the RCI properties, which do you like best?  At this time the following are available:

Arroyo Roble Resort
Sedona Springs Resort
Sedona Summit
Sedona Vacation Club/Los Abrigados
The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort

I appreciate any insight as I've never been to Sedona/GC before!  We are available to travel anytime as we don't have kids.

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 11, 2010)

Don't forget to check the TUG reviews and ratings - Arizona Resort Reviews

You can also access the reviews by clicking on "TUG Resort Databases" in the red bar at the top of the page.


----------



## DianneL (Apr 11, 2010)

*Arroyo Roble*

I can't compare as I haven't stayed or seen all the properties.  However, we stayed in Arroyo Roble when in Sedona a year or so ago.  We loved it.  It would not be the newest property, and certainly not a Marriott level resort, however, it is a well kept property.  The grounds are very nice.  The units are spacious.  And, most importantly, it is in upper Sedona and within walking distance to restaurants, activities, shopping, etc.  When we were there they were starting to renovate some of the units, installing granite counter tops, etc.  If we returned to Sedona, I would definitely stay there again.


----------



## Red Rox (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm familiar with them all. I'd choose them in the following order.
1, Sedona Summit, newest and nicest (I am an owner there too)
2. Ridge on Sedona, same as Summit but closer to golf if that's a an issue
3. Arroyo Robles for location on the creek in Uptown
4. Los Abrigados, also on the creek in the Gallery District and adjacent to Tlaquepaque
5. Sedona Springs Nice large apartments in West Sedona

All are great choices. Don't take the 2BR if you really won't need it. There is a shortage of 2BR TS units in Sedona and it's a shame to waste the space. You won't be spending much time in your unit anyway. Sedona is all about being out and enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Apr 12, 2010)

To which I always add:  The Ridge is not in Sedona, it is in the Village of Oak Creek which is the furtherest from the center of the actual town of Sedona.


----------



## yeereid (Apr 12, 2010)

Red Rox said:


> I'm familiar with them all. I'd choose them in the following order.
> 1, Sedona Summit, newest and nicest (I am an owner there too)
> 2. Ridge on Sedona, same as Summit but closer to golf if that's a an issue
> 3. Arroyo Robles for location on the creek in Uptown
> ...



How old is Sedona Summit?  It sounds like it is next door to The Ridge, is that correct?  How far from the heart of Sedona is The Ridge?  Which property has the best setting/location?  Views?  Of course, we will have a car to get around, so I'm not sure how important it is for us to be right in the middle of town-any opinions?  Golf does not interest us, but the use of a pool and jacuzzi is great!  If the resort has a steam room/sauna or even better, a spa-that would be ideal!


----------



## nightnurse613 (Apr 12, 2010)

I am not good at distance but I think the Ridge is about 8-10 miles away from the Summit. The Summit is maybe 2-3 miles from the center of Sedona.  Sedona Summit is a typical TS in that it has several different phases.  Some of the phases have just recently been completed, some are part of the original development. The Ridge has some nice views (golf course or valley below) and the Summit has the red rocks all around. The Ridge just completed renovation of one of their pool areas, the Summit has several pools also. Since most of your activities will center in Sedona, I would stay as close to town as possible (also since golf doesn't interest you).


----------



## yeereid (Apr 12, 2010)

Decisions, decisions!  Thanks for all of your input! 

The most recent review of Los Abrigados (Feb 10) said that the resort is in bankruptcy.  Does anyone know if this is true-I don't want to book there if there's a chance the resort won't be available next year!  

If anyone is on the up and up with renovation status at any of the properties mentioned, that would be helpful too as maybe the updates will be completed by next year.

Thanks!


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 12, 2010)

We went to Arroyo Roble in September, 2008 and they were in the midst of renovating then.  Our unit had been renovated...granite countertops, new appliances, etc.  We loved it there!  The units are very spacious and the grounds are beautiful.  I would think that all of the units would have been updated by now, but the front desk could probably tell you if you call.  
I would DEFINITELY go back.  Enjoy!


----------



## yeereid (Apr 12, 2010)

*Arroyo Roble or Los Abrigados???*

Ok, so I've narrowed it down to Arroyo Roble or Los Abrigados!  Sedona Springs was not available for the months I wanted (Mar-May), and Sedona Summit & The Ridge were not in Sedona proper.  Since it is our first time to Sedona, preferred to stay in town.  Plus with Summit and Ridge it seems like a crapshoot to get a good unit, especially if one is not an owner.  We can book a 2 BR in either which is great since we will bring guests.

Arroyo has a loyal following and I like that they have a steam room, beautiful grounds are in a great location.  Their website says that they now have internet in the rooms and when I called the resort, they said that they just completed all of their room renovations.

Los Abrigados is very tempting too with its spa and ideal location to walk a lot.  I'm a little hesitant though as the two times I called there, the staff was unfriendly and elusive when answering questions about their renovation progress.  I've read that they are in Chapter 11 and I'd hate to book there only to find that in 2011 (when I want to go) they will either have gone under or gone downhill.

We don't need a full kitchen as we tend to only eat breakfast and snack in and go out for most meals.  In unit laundry isn't a deal breaker either since we don't have kids and can wait until we get home.  

Any opinions, insight, and whatever else is greatly appreciated!  I love this website/forum!  THANKS!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 13, 2010)

I liked Arroyo Roble for its location, right in Uptown.  It was close to everything.  I'd gladly stay there again.

Los Abrigados was down the hill, and in a busier area.  There was a flood happening when we went there, and construction on the roadway, which made getting in and out more difficult.  I think it would have been a bit of a hike to get to Uptown shopping from there, even without the other issues.

No matter which you choose, seek out the Javelina Cantina restaurant.  Fantastic Southwest-Mexican fusion food.

Dave


----------



## Red Rox (Apr 13, 2010)

Los Abrigados has a full service spa facility on site. And you can't beat the location. It is currently in a financial restructuring process. There is talk about an acquisition by Diamond resorts, who also own Ridge, Summit and some of Sedona springs and Villas of Sedona. I would stay there again though in a minute.
The Ridge and The Summit both began development in the late 90s. They have both just completed some of their newest units and already renovated much of the original inventory. The two resorts are at opposite ends of Sedona, about 15 miles apart from each other. The Summit is in West Sedona and the Ridge is in Village of Oakcreek (VOC) which is technically outside of the Sedona city limits, but is within the area designated as Greater Sedona, and all within the 10 mile radius known as Red Rock Country.
The three specific parts of Greater Sedona are known as West Sedona, Uptown (tourist center) and Village of Oakcreek. 
Sedona has a fabulous variety of restaurants and tourist accommodations. I have to disagree with BMWguy though about Javelina Cantina. It's a fun place, but the food sucks. The only Mexican food in town that is worse is at Oaxaca. Even Taco Bell rates better than those two places IMO, and I would never eat there either. Best Mexican (inspired) food would be at Elote Cafe.
And as for views, they are everywhere. Don't worry about having a view from your room. If you do, it's a bonus. But when you walk outside, the views are all around you.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 13, 2010)

Red Rox said:


> Sedona has a fabulous variety of restaurants and tourist accommodations. I have to disagree with BMWguy though about Javelina Cantina. It's a fun place, but the food sucks. The only Mexican food in town that is worse is at Oaxaca. Even Taco Bell rates better than those two places IMO, and I would never eat there either. Best Mexican (inspired) food would be at Elote Cafe.



Wow.  That's quite an opinion.  I'll have to check out Elote Cafe next time I get to Sedona.  I happen to have found the food at Javelina to be very, very good, or I wouldn't have made the recommendation.  It was good enough that we ate there twice the week we were there.  It was excellent both times.  And if Taco Bell is better, they've improved their menu substantially since the last time I ate there!  

Dave


----------



## nightnurse613 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm with you, Dave.  We like the Cantina but, ever since RedRox recommended the Elote we've been meaning to go.  I know the Elote has gotten some great reviews but, we were very comfortable with the Cantina -price and atmosphere. It seemed clean and the food was good-although I would be the first to admit that we kind of like Taco Bell, too! :whoopie:


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 13, 2010)

*Thank you for the overview of Sedona*



Red Rox said:


> Los Abrigados has a full service spa facility on site. And you can't beat the location. It is currently in a financial restructuring process. There is talk about an acquisition by Diamond resorts, who also own Ridge, Summit and some of Sedona springs and Villas of Sedona. I would stay there again though in a minute.
> The Ridge and The Summit both began development in the late 90s. They have both just completed some of their newest units and already renovated much of the original inventory. The two resorts are at opposite ends of Sedona, about 15 miles apart from each other. The Summit is in West Sedona and the Ridge is in Village of Oakcreek (VOC) which is technically outside of the Sedona city limits, but is within the area designated as Greater Sedona, and all within the 10 mile radius known as Red Rock Country.
> The three specific parts of Greater Sedona are known as West Sedona, Uptown (tourist center) and Village of Oakcreek.
> Sedona has a fabulous variety of restaurants and tourist accommodations. I have to disagree with BMWguy though about Javelina Cantina. It's a fun place, but the food sucks. The only Mexican food in town that is worse is at Oaxaca. Even Taco Bell rates better than those two places IMO, and I would never eat there either. Best Mexican (inspired) food would be at Elote Cafe.
> And as for views, they are everywhere. Don't worry about having a view from your room. If you do, it's a bonus. But when you walk outside, the views are all around you.



Redfox:  I really appreciated the overview you gave 'three specific parts, etc.'.  We have been to Sedona 4-5 times but always enough years in between to forget the areas as they relate to downtown.  Question: We are driving to Los Abrigados from San Diego area in October.  Are the roads from Phoenix to Sedona now free of road construction?  Is it better for us to come up through Flagstaff?  Your advice?


----------



## Red Rox (Apr 13, 2010)

cathyb, there is always some kind of construction on the highways around PHX. It's just a part of life. The big construction project on Hwy 179 in Sedona is almost finished. They're working 24/7 right now to get it done by June. It looks like they'll finish by then. I always use I-10 rather than going all the way up to I-40 and Flagstaff when I'm driving to or from southern CA (usually Palm Springs). The PHX construction issues are minor in relation to the full trip. Detouring that far north makes no sense to me.


----------



## Red Rox (Apr 13, 2010)

BMWguy and nightnurse, Just to clarify my own opinion. Javelina Cantina enjoys a great location at the Hillside Shops. It is owned by the sme people who have Shugrue's just above it in the same center. Shugrue's has always been a favorite for more traditional dining and I recommend it often. JC is just a mediocre Mexican place. their forte is serving big platters with loads of cheese on top of the beans and rice with little regard to the quality of the food itself. butthey do it in a cheerful and fun environment. Oaxaca OTOH serves the same lousy food but with no attention paid to the quality of service ot friendliness either. I'm convinced that they survive only because of their fabulous location in Uptown. I've lived in Sedona for 10 years and I honestly don't know anyone who has ever been there twice.
Elote Cafe is a great place to go to enjoy Mexican inspired food. It is NOT a traditional Mexican restaurant by any means, but it is one of the best eateries in Arizona. The lines at the door each night are a testament to this. 
For traditional Mexican fare in Sedona I like El Rincon in Tlaquepaque or Casa Bonita in the Basha's shopping center. And if you feel like driving for 30 minutes, Su Casa in Clarkdale is a family owned Mexican joint that is bound to please with decent food and low prices.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the great Sedona information. I just got a week at Sedona Summit starting April 23, 2011, and we're looking forward to the trip.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Apr 13, 2010)

Red Rox said:


> Elote Cafe is a great place to go to enjoy Mexican inspired food. It is NOT a traditional Mexican restaurant by any means, but it is one of the best eateries in Arizona. The lines at the door each night are a testament to this.



Elote is fabulous.  GO EARLY, arriving shortly before the restaurant opens in the evening.  Ask for a table on the outside patio.  My wife and I were early enough that we got a seat at the outer edge of the patio - we enjoyed a very nice view as the sun set over the red rocks.  Bring a sweater - it can get chilly after sunset.  As Red said, this is Mexican-inspired.  Don't expect tacos and burritos.  It's much, much better than that.

Red, do you know if they have *completed* the room remodel at Sedona Summit?  We own a 2BR EOY lockoff there that we bought via resale on eBay.  It's an older unit.  We stayed in Sept 2009, but our room was still the old Southwestern style decor and had not yet been remodeled.  We took a tour, and thought that the new/remodeled rooms were very classy, up to the level of a Marriott resort.  We were told that our older room would be remodeled in the not-too-distant future.  Have all those older Southwestern style rooms been remodeled to the newer decor, or not yet?


----------



## Red Rox (Apr 13, 2010)

To be honest I haven't been out to the resort recently. It is my understanding that remodeling and updating of units is an ongoing operation. It's so big that by the time they finish, there's still more to do.


----------



## chemteach (Apr 13, 2010)

i'm heading to Los Abrigados this July with a bunch of my 40 year old girlfriends - time to finally take a week away from the kids.  REALLY looking forward to the spa, the classes, and of course, Sedona.  I've been to Arroyo Roble and Sedona Summitt before and really enjoyed both of these.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 16, 2010)

*redfox-Phoenix question*



Red Rox said:


> cathyb, there is always some kind of construction on the highways around PHX. It's just a part of life. The big construction project on Hwy 179 in Sedona is almost finished. They're working 24/7 right now to get it done by June. It looks like they'll finish by then. I always use I-10 rather than going all the way up to I-40 and Flagstaff when I'm driving to or from southern CA (usually Palm Springs). The PHX construction issues are minor in relation to the full trip. Detouring that far north makes no sense to me.



Coming on Highway 10 from Palm Springs and getting around Phoenix going to Sedona -- do the freeways take you away from the main city, or do you have to go through Phoenix  -- I am trying to make the drive as easy as possible for my husband.  TIA


----------



## Red Rox (Apr 16, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Coming on Highway 10 from Palm Springs and getting around Phoenix going to Sedona -- do the freeways take you away from the main city, or do you have to go through Phoenix  -- I am trying to make the drive as easy as possible for my husband.  TIA


You can bypass PHX by exiting onto the Loop 101 freeway from I-10. It takes you north past the stadium through Glendale and around to I-17 where you head north to Sedona. 
Exit number 298 for Hwy 179 takes you 15 miles into the heart of Sedona and the intersection with Hwy 89A known as the Y.
Can't be any easier.


----------



## aries339 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey I know I'm resurrecting an older thread here, but...

To the OP, if you're picking between Arroyo Roble and Los Abrigados, take Arroyo Roble.  I've stayed at both and there's no two ways about it.  Los Abrigados looks pretty and all, but the rooms are TINY.  Like...sardines tiny.

Arroyo Roble's location is better, and the villas are basically small townhomes with about 1200-1300 square feet.  The setting is very quiet and serene, but you're a quick walk to all the action.

So, I hope you see this post in time!


----------

